# Front and Back of shirt help!



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

So I got an order for over a hundred or so shirts and decided to try plastisol transfers from dowling graphics. They have been awesome to work with and the transfers came in great minus a few things they left out of my artwork. They seem to go onto the shirt so well. I have my DK20S set to 380 since their transfers say 375 but I wanted to account for the press dropping in temp . I have been prepressing for 5 seconds and pressure is high on level 8 and i am pressing for about 10 seconds. The thing is I have one white image on the chest which goes great. But then when I go to do the back, the image transfers great but I have some white ink from the front chest getting onto my lower plattens cover. Is that normal for this to happen? Despite its leaving white ink on my platen the front chest image still looks great and I do not see any loss on there but I am worrying I may be ruining the longevity of the plastisol transfer. 

Has anyone else had this happen when doing both sides of shirt? Ps I am using 50 50 blends jerzee heather grey shirts.

Thanks!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I always put down parchment paper when I'm doing front and back


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

jennGO said:


> I always put down parchment paper when I'm doing front and back


I have an extra piece of teflon I have been using and just wipe it off after 10 shirts or so. So this type of thing is normal?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

bradyboyy88 said:


> ...I have some white ink from the front chest getting onto my lower plattens cover.


I have done many large runs of front and back print jobs. I can't say I recall getting the ghost imaging. I have a teflon pad on the bottom platten. I don't know if I have ever used up to an 8 on pressure. Most that we use call for 6 or a little lower but we have never used Dowling.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes that's normal especially at higher pressure. I would wipe your teflon off after every press to avoid any ghosting of either the front or the back prints.

Next time you need to upgrade, threadable presses are the way to go.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

splathead said:


> Next time you need to upgrade, threadable presses are the way to go.


Threadable press is on my list of upgrades.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mtnview said:


> Threadable press is on my list of upgrades.


Depending on the press, you may be able to do it now with a custom stand.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

splathead said:


> Depending on the press, you may be able to do it now with a custom stand.


I'll have to look at ours again. It's a 5 yo hotronix auto.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mtnview said:


> I'll have to look at ours again. It's a 5 yo hotronix auto.


Same one we have. We use this stand that allows threading Hotronix Heat Press Caddie


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

splathead said:


> Same one we have. We use this stand that allows threading Hotronix Heat Press Caddie


Saw that one advertised. Do you get much wobble when pressing? Seems it would move around more than being on a bench top.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mtnview said:


> Saw that one advertised. Do you get much wobble when pressing? Seems it would move around more than being on a bench top.


I get zero wobble. It's built like a tank and the wheels lock down to the point where they are raised from the floor.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Thinking I might opt for the counter caddie. I don't think I have the space for a stand but that counter set up might be perfect. Will have to see how much it will raise the press.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

splathead said:


> Yes that's normal especially at higher pressure. I would wipe your teflon off after every press to avoid any ghosting of either the front or the back prints.
> 
> Next time you need to upgrade, threadable presses are the way to go.


What is a threadable press? Is that one where you can load the shirt similar to screen printing?


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Mtnview said:


> I have done many large runs of front and back print jobs. I can't say I recall getting the ghost imaging. I have a teflon pad on the bottom platten. I don't know if I have ever used up to an 8 on pressure. Most that we use call for 6 or a little lower but we have never used Dowling.


Hmm, it says heavy pressure on their directions and 50 p.s.i to be exact. Is there a psi guide for the Geoknight DK20S? Maybe a 6 would be? Its 7 or 8 given it seems to fluctuate. 

Nothing with geoknight is consistent.... I am using the 16x20 platen and it works great, i switch to the 12x14 platen and lower pressure and i get heat press marks.. I even rounded off the edges to smooth and still get that.

The temperature in the middle of the DK20S is way higher than the screen temp BUT Aaron at Geoknight says 25 degrees off is normal...Never thought I would have to say , i should have put out the extra 400 bucks to get a hotronix but its true!


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

bradyboyy88 said:


> What is a threadable press? Is that one where you can load the shirt similar to screen printing?


That's exactly what it is. You can slip the shirt over the lower platen so only one layer of fabric (the side you are pressing) is pressed instead of having to lay the shirt on top of the platen and pressing both both the front and back at once.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

bradyboyy88 said:


> Hmm, it says heavy pressure on their directions and 50 p.s.i to be exact. Is there a psi guide for the Geoknight DK20S? Maybe a 6 would be? Its 7 or 8 given it seems to fluctuate.
> 
> Nothing with geoknight is consistent.... I am using the 16x20 platen and it works great, i switch to the 12x14 platen and lower pressure and i get heat press marks.. I even rounded off the edges to smooth and still get that.
> 
> The temperature in the middle of the DK20S is way higher than the screen temp BUT Aaron at Geoknight says 25 degrees off is normal...Never thought I would have to say , i should have put out the extra 400 bucks to get a hotronix but its true!


George Knight is no slouch heat press. But the center being hotter sounds unusual. My hotronix temp is consistent in all areas of the platen.

I press at around a 5 too. Too much pressure and smaller elements of your design may look flattened.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I also have the same press. I bought the floor stand a few years ago when they came out. I love it. I am sure the table top model would be just as good. If they would of had that option first I would of bought that one instead for space reasons only. It speeds up those front and back jobs without the worry of bleeding thought or other issues. Believe me, You won't regret getting one.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Mtnview said:


> That's exactly what it is. You can slip the shirt over the lower platen so only one layer of fabric (the side you are pressing) is pressed instead of having to lay the shirt on top of the platen and pressing both both the front and back at once.


Your suppose to be able to do that with the DK20S but shirt gets caught up on the bigger platens. Which press do you recommend that is threadable?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

bradyboyy88 said:


> Your suppose to be able to do that with the DK20S but shirt gets caught up on the bigger platens. Which press do you recommend that is threadable?


Looking at the DK20S I find it hard to believe that is supposed to be able to be threaded with shirts. I don't see anywhere underneath for the opposite side of the garment to go other than to get caught on the frame under the bottom platen.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Mtnview said:


> Looking at the DK20S I find it hard to believe that is supposed to be able to be threaded with shirts. I don't see anywhere underneath for the opposite side of the garment to go other than to get caught on the frame under the bottom platen.


Well in their video and ads they show that it can be loaded like screen printer but they also say that its a 2 degree deminimus temperature readout which is crap. 

Lol I will stop now before I get myself worked up again hah!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use teflon on the bottom platen with no problems.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mtnview said:


> Looking at the DK20S I find it hard to believe that is supposed to be able to be threaded with shirts. I don't see anywhere underneath for the opposite side of the garment to go other than to get caught on the frame under the bottom platen.


It's actually threadable from the back of the platen.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

splathead said:


> It's actually threadable from the back of the platen.


I have tried that but it really does not allow you to go completely under since the grove to hold the bottom platen gets in the way. Its half threadable if that lol.


----------



## runningbear (Jun 15, 2015)

Great post! Thanks for sharing this nice information with us.


----------



## ShrnH (Aug 11, 2015)

I use the counter caddie! Works great!


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Due to the base of the dk20s that attachment will not work but its a great idea for anyone with a hotronix!


----------

